# Aquarium LED Controller with 3.2" touch screen



## kapelan

Based on Arduino Mega2560.
It can do:
1. 8 fully controlled LED dimmable channels: sun/sunset/clouds/lightning storm modes.
2. Controlled 8 power lines
3. For each power line 16 timers
4. Each timer with second's precision
5. Support 4 overflow sensors
6. Temperature control
7. PH control
8. ORP control

From the back pannel:
HDMI connector - for LED drivers
USB 3.0 connector - for temperature sensor and overflow sensors
BNC - one for PH another for ORP probe

From video the system in a cloud mode, i.e. each channel slowly fading, it looks pretty cool: aquarium changes color randomly.

Video:








--
screenshots:









Assembled device:

























Software v2.03:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42ZJMUnbPuWYmg2b1VGQWdneDg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## kapelan

*v 2.05*

v2.05
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B42ZJMUnbPuWNktMcGNfR0E4QkU&usp=sharing
Change:
1. Added 4 temperature sensors support
2. Added alarms High/low level, i.e. heater/chiller
3. Some User Interface impromenent
Main screen:








Alarm:








Temperature Sensors settings:








Alarm








Choose sensors to display:


----------



## singhm29

This is a great project you are doing, very clean wiring as I have seen from your videos. Very efficient in putting everything onto a single board too. A few questions.

After all of your hardware is hooked up how many available GPIO pins remain on the arduino mega?

Are you using solid state relays?


----------



## kapelan

singhm29 said:


> This is a great project you are doing, very clean wiring as I have seen from your videos. Very efficient in putting everything onto a single board too. A few questions.
> 
> After all of your hardware is hooked up how many available GPIO pins remain on the arduino mega?
> 
> Are you using solid state relays?


Thank you,
That's used pins:
One wire bus for temperature sensor DS1820: A3
Timer DS1307 rtc( 42,43)
LED pins: 13,12,11,10,9,8,44,45
Cooler for LED: 46
PH: A1
ORP: A0
Power lines: A8,A9,A10,A11,A12,A13,A14,A15
ATO sensors: A4,A5,A6,A7

So, steel available 14 to 21.
Solid state relay on the right side of PCB.
If you want to do this project - tauch screen sandwich from ebay is working right away.
It was initial design, but one PCB is better.


----------



## singhm29

I would prefer to work with an existing project that has had thought put into it like yours. No point in reinventing the wheel when you are doing very well with your progress.

I am asking about the pins because I would like to add some internet functionality down the road but want to know what you still had availble so thank you for that.

Am I right in thinking that the touchscreen uses around 20 pins? Since the mega has 54 pins and you say that 8 are still free but 26 have been used?

=26 pins used


> That's used pins:
> One wire bus for temperature sensor DS1820: A3
> Timer DS1307 rtc( 42,43)
> LED pins: 13,12,11,10,9,8,44,45
> Cooler for LED: 46
> PH: A1
> ORP: A0
> Power lines: A8,A9,A10,A11,A12,A13,A14,A15
> ATO sensors: A4,A5,A6,A7


=8 pins free


> So, steel available 14 to 21.


----------



## kapelan

*new version*

Started new version,
will be 2 PH channels (instead of ORP)
looking for suggestion: what should be improved/added.


----------



## cica

kapelan said:


> Started new version,
> will be 2 PH channels (instead of ORP)
> looking for suggestion: what should be improved/added.


That is a great idea, one for the tank, one for the calcium reactor. Nice!


----------



## kapelan

*v2.07*

Version 2.07 here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B42ZJMUnbPuWQ2VLWU5hM3lpS1E/view?usp=sharing
video:




Changes:
- named channels for easy reading
- improved precision for temperature and PH channels
- organized timers


----------



## cica

Finally I had time to test Version 2.07.
All I can say is it's very nice. I love it!
This project became a very professional controller.
Thanks.


----------



## kapelan

*show must go on*

It was a long way to web access.
here is the project:








This project started a couple of month ago, now it's online:
http://ledacik.com
That's my daylight:








A lot of blue, some white and a bit red/green.


----------



## kapelan

*v2.08*

v2.08:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B42ZJMUnbPuWNktMcGNfR0E4QkU
1. Added network support as described from the post above. 
2. Added keyboard to custom name channels.


----------

